# Racycle Decals



## barracuda (May 5, 2016)

I'm producing some of these upon the inspiration of Freqman's Pacemaker project. Anyone else interested at $30 per decal? I'd like to get an idea of how many to print.


----------



## npence (May 5, 2016)

I would be interested 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vuniw (May 5, 2016)

I also would be interested


----------



## Wcben (May 5, 2016)

I have a high res. Version of the Worlds Fair Badge if you'd like that too...


----------



## catfish (May 6, 2016)

Count me in.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2016)

Wcben said:


> I have a high res. Version of the Worlds Fair Badge if you'd like that too...





I'd want one of those too. V/r Shawn


----------



## spencehouse (May 6, 2016)

I'd be in.  PM me when you get it together.


----------



## barracuda (May 13, 2016)

I'll post these in the "for sale" section shortly. They turned out pretty nice, I think:


----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2016)

I'm down... great job! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (May 13, 2016)

barracuda said:


> I'll post these in the "for sale" section shortly. They turned out pretty nice, I think:
> 
> View attachment 316840




NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barracuda (May 13, 2016)

Okay, posted for sale here:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/racycle-decals.90721/


----------



## Wcben (May 13, 2016)

I forgot to send you the high rez worlds fair..... Ill get it t tonight.


----------

